# Fat Jax 4/5/16 report Big MAKO!!!



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Headed off shore Tuesday afternoon about 1PM Hit a spot and caught AJ after AJ, nothing HUGE but non stop action. about 5:30 this larger Mako going 750+ took a bait, just about got spooled, quickly tied a float to the anchor and cut it loose, chased her down got some line back on the reel. The side of the reel as warm from the heavy drag lol.... She jumped 5-7 times (I still have to look at the video in detail, not sure if I got that action or not.) Over a 2 hour fight, we would let her take heavy drag, then chase her and let her take it again. she tired, released in great shape. She rushed the boat several times, gave one of the fellas quite a scare, the rod man couldn't reel fast enough, we were on plane a couple times putting distance between us and the shark.... didn't want her jumping in the boat. I hope to have better pictures and video soon.... what a rush!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Charter of a lifetime for those folks! They don't know how lucky they were.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Nice! Charter of a lifetime for those folks! They don't know how lucky they were.


 No kidding, I let the fella in the striped shirt snipped the wire and he was as happy as the tired guy on the rod. lol


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That's awesome


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great post jim.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Just need em fer the next tourney!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds exciting again trip to remember way to go


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That'll get the blood pumping for sure!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic man!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting Jim. I saw your truck over at the cove and wondered how you did.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Killer Trip!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice trip.
Whyme


----------

